# Shooting



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Surprised someone has not reported the latest news about the shooting yesterday around 10am at the Puerto Juarez ferry terminal? The chief of police from Isla mujeres was shot and killed...... Que lastima


https://noticaribe.com.mx/2019/04/0...-maritima-de-ultramar-en-puerto-juarez-video/


----------

